# Спондилоартроз поясничного отдела позвоночника



## Mig21 (18 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте. 
Не подскажите какое мне необходимо лечение с данным диагнозом по МРТ и рентгену.
При необходимости могу выслать результаты МРТ, они у меня записаны на диске.

Ссылка на МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и функциональную рентгенографию: http://my-files.ru/ot357s

*Опиcание заболевания*: заболевание позвоночника с 1998 года.
В 2000 году была операция по удалению задне-боковой грыжи слева на позвоночнике на уровне L4-L5.
До 2006 года боль слабой интенсивности, в 2006 году сильные боли в пояснице(в ноги не отдавало).
Лечил консервативно около 2-х месяцев. Боль стихла.
С 2014 года постоянные боли в пояснице слабой и уже средней  интенсивности,
по 10 бальной шкале сейчас: 8
Бывают редко (когда неудачно что-то подниму ) до сильных. Тянущие боли были в 2015 году в левую ногу(прошли через месяц после лечения) , в 2016году немного отдавало в правую ногу(черезнеделю прошло после лечения).
Постоянно скованность в позвоночнике.
В последнее время (с 2016 года) стало немного больней спать на спине. При не очень длительной ходьбе боль стихает.
Иногда делаю уколы НВСП, витамины, и т.д.. Боли стихают, скованность уменьшается.
Делаю иногда зарядку на спине на растяжение позвоночника.
По сравнению с 2015 годом наблюдается  некоторое ухудшение, чаще стало усиление скованности в позвоночнике.
Не могу поднимать груз около 5кг, хотя 2 года назад этот вес не вызывал усиления боли как сейчас..
Лечащий врач выписывает только лекарства и иногда электрофорез на позвоночник, массаж. Но в таком комплексе не всегда. 
Читал про:  холодноплазменную  нуклеопластику  межпозвонкового диска  в  комбинации  с радиочастотной деструкцией  фасеточных  суставов .

1.Возможна ли мне она, или мне необходим другой современный метод малоинвазивного лечения (если консервативный метод лечения уже не подойдет) ??
2.Можно ли получать мануальный массаж ?


Мне 59 лет. Рост 166. Вес 78 кг. Пенсионер. 
С уважением к Вам, Александр Киреев


----------



## La murr (18 Окт 2016)

*Mig21*, Александр, здравствуйте!
Снимки Вам нужно разместить на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Mig21 (18 Окт 2016)

Загруженные файлы

              

Ренген позвоночника с функциональными пробами

 

Ренген сбоку



Описание  МРТ и рентгеновских снимков


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2016)

Нет поперечных снимков.
1. Не даст результата. Другая нужна.
2. И массаж  мануальную терапию всем можно, если правильно.


----------



## Mig21 (19 Окт 2016)

Добрый день. Вы имеете не хватает снимком МРТ, я сейчас подгружу. А какую другую операцию предложите ?

               

Вот все файлы что есть от МРТ. Пожалуйста подскажите вариант лечения ??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2016)

Про операцию это к хирургам.
Но думаю с железом.


----------



## Mig21 (19 Окт 2016)

Извините не понял


----------



## Mig21 (19 Окт 2016)

Что означает с железом ?


----------



## Mig21 (19 Окт 2016)

и еще к Вам вопрос, у меня в описании написано дорзальные грыжи, это типа протрузии(т.е.выпячивание) или они все уже прорвали фиброзное кольцо ??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2016)

Порвали.
С установкой фиксирующей конструкции.


----------

